# Dados sobre radiação solar em Portugal em comparação com a Europa



## joao56777 (11 Out 2012 às 18:29)

Boa tarde,

Gostaria de saber qual é o potencial de radiação solar em Portugal. Entre que valores é que está a radiação solar em Portugal. qual o numero de horas que Portugal recebe de sol.

Tento procurar em sites fidedignos mas não encontro nada. 

Pretendia encontrar uma especie de histograma com o potencial de Portugal em termos de radiação com os outros países da união Europeia, mas nem encontro gráficos que os comparem... Só encontro ilustrações de mapas Europeus com variação de cores, que correspondem ao seu potencial.

Cumprimentos


----------



## rozzo (11 Out 2012 às 18:34)

Dados oficiais disponíveis assim ao público, de forma gratuita e organizada não sei muito bem.

Em termos de horas de sol, no site www.weatheronline.co.uk para as cidades principais, na parte de clima, tem o número de horas de sol diárias para cada mês em média, penso eu.
Até na wikipedia na parte de clima nas cidades (pelo menos Lisboa tem) aparece os valores de horas de insolação mensais.

Valores de radiação solar, para um começo, ocorre-me ir ao site Wunderground, ao mapa de estações amadoras, e ver históricos, para ter pelo menos uma breve ideia do tipo de valores envolvidos, pois essas estações, embora não oficiais, têm esse tipo de dados a debitar para a net.

Não é uma informação como pretendida certamente, mas talvez um começo para ter uma ideia geral da coisa...

O ideial era claro utilizar normais climatológicas oficiais.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2012 às 18:45)

joao56777 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Gostaria de saber qual é o potencial de radiação solar em Portugal. Entre que valores é que está a radiação solar em Portugal. qual o numero de horas que Portugal recebe de sol.
> 
> ...






Boas

Conheco um site onde podes fazer download dos dados de Portugal, no entanto precisas de saber mexer em software SIG (Sistemas de Informação Geográfica), como por exemplo o Arcgis. 

http://sniamb.apambiente.pt/webatlas/


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2012 às 19:18)

Os dados do dito site estão representados neste mapa.


----------

